# Plays and publishing



## Sparkie (Dec 13, 2011)

*Plays and publishing fantasy*

I hope someone with experience in getting published or someone who works in the industry can answer my question.

Recently, a local theatre group put out a request for local authors to submit short plays for performance in the area in which I live.  I submitted according to their requirements, which included a believable, realistic local setting.  No 'fantasy' element was present within the play.  I've been in contact with the selection committee, and, while I'm not counting chickens before they hatch, it's beginning to look like my play will be among those chosen for performance.

Now, my question is this:  Is this the sort of thing a publisher (of fantasy) would be interested in knowing?  If not, why?  If so, how does one go about listing this in a cover letter?  (On a side note, none of my prose has ever been published.)  Can this aid any of my efforts to be published?

The way I see it, an acceptance is an acceptance.  I'd be overjoyed to see a live performance of my work, but what I'm really interested in is getting published in print.  Is this experience going to be of any use in getting a fantasy story accepted by a publisher?


----------



## Ravana (Dec 14, 2011)

Might as well list it. May not mean a whole lot, but it does mean you wrote something that has made it through a selection process (assuming it does). You wouldn't want to include it if you had twenty more relevant publications (nor, for that matter, would you want to include all those: they want some idea what you've been up to, not a c.v.), but if it's all you have, it's still one more thing than nothing.


----------

